# Gog.com - Zak McKracken, Outlaws, Indiana Jones & mehr - Wir verlosen 30 Keys!



## MaxFalkenstern (20. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gog.com - Zak McKracken, Outlaws, Indiana Jones & mehr - Wir verlosen 30 Keys! * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gog.com - Zak McKracken, Outlaws, Indiana Jones & mehr - Wir verlosen 30 Keys!


----------



## Theojin (20. März 2015)

Ich würde einen Key gewinnen und mithilfe der oben angeführten Spieleklassiker mal wieder so richtig schön in Nostalgie schwelgen. Teilweise ist es doch schon weit mehr als eine Dekade her, daß ich die Spiele zuletzt gespielt habe.


----------



## pyrobahne (20. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne die Keys haben, da die Lucas Arts Klassiker ein Teil meiner Jugend waren und ich diese gerne noch einmal nacherleben würde. Zak McKracken, 
Monkey Island 1 & 2 hatte ich damals noch auf dem Amiga 500 & Amiga 2000 gespielt.
Ach ja, das waren noch Zeiten...  
Der Amiga 2000 hatte dann sogar schon eine 20 MB (ja, MB, nicht GB!!!) Festplatte! Da konnte man die Monkey Island Disketten sogar alle drauf kopieren und musste nicht mehr ständig die Disketten wechseln!


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2015)

Ich gebe einfach dem zweiköpfigen Redaktur meine Erdnüsse, breche einen Ast von der Redaktionsbepflanzung ab und grabe mich mit einem Buttermesser durchs Artikelarchiv im Keller. Bevor das Licht ausfällt sehe ich noch den Golfschläger der an der Tür lehnt. Mit dem hohle ich mir die Spinnennetze von der Kellerdecke gebe den Ast von der Redaktionsbepflanzung hinzu und zünde das alles an. Danach vervollständige ich das Graffiti an der Wand zum Pc Games Logo und schnappe mir ein Keypaket aus der Geheimtür die sich geöffnet hat und fliehe ungesehen aus dem Keller bevor der Feueralarm anspringt.


Mein Beitrag zum Gewinnspiel


----------



## moinsen74 (20. März 2015)

Ich würde die Keys gerne gewinnen, weil ich in meinen jungen Jahren keinen Zugang zu diesen Spielen hatte und nun das Gefühl habe, ein wichtiges Stück Videospielgeschichte verpasst zu haben!


----------



## golani79 (20. März 2015)

Würde mich darüber freuen, weil ich dann vlt. endlich Indiana Jones durchspielen könnte 

Hatte es damals gekauft und aufgrund eines gamebraking bugs nicht beenden können - tja, Internet und eben mal Patch laden, war da noch nicht drinn ^^
Hab das Spiel damals dann umgetauscht und seitdem nie wieder gespielt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. März 2015)

Da ich drei der fünf Spiele noch nie gespielt hab, wär es recht nett diese zu gewinnen. Und wenn nicht, geh ich eben wieder allein auf Kaperfahrt in meinem Weltraum-Cadillac.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2015)

Ich möchte mir gerne einen "Outlaws"-Key verdienen. Dafür gebe ich auch meinen kleinen drei-köpfigen Affen ab, obwohl er mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist.


----------



## HanFred (20. März 2015)

"Monkey Island 2 SE" besitze ich bereits. Über die anderen Spiele würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich sie während meiner Kindheit bei Freunden spielen musste, wie auch alles andere, da sich meine Eltern erst relativ spät einen Computer zugelegt haben. "Zak McKracken" hat mich, am Computer meines Nachbarn, eigentlich erst so _richtig_ scharf auf Computerspiele gemacht, auch wenn es nicht das erste war, welches ich spielte. Später lernte ich die "Indiana Jones" und "Monkey Island" Spiele auf dem Amiga 500 meines Cousins kennen, ganz grosses Kino. Und toller Sound, ich war PC-Speaker gewöhnt. Mit "Maniac Mansion" konnte ich zunächst nicht viel anfangen, als der unglaublich tolle Nachfolger "Day of the Tentacle" erschien, fand ich aber auch dazu einen Zugang. "The Dig" halte ich für die Krönung der 2D-Sprites Adventures, das Spiel gehört sogar zu meiner ewigen Top 3. Da hatten wir endlich auch einen Computer zuhause. "Loom" habe ich erst viel später gespielt und fand es ebenfalls genial.
Ich hatte mal eine Sammlung mit Lucas Arts bzw. Lucasfilm Adventures, die sind aber leider vor knapp zehn Jahren zusammen mit praktisch meinem ganzen Hausrat vom örtlichen Fluss verschluckt worden.


----------



## DDS-Zod (20. März 2015)

Hatte alle Lucasarts/Lucasfilm Adventures damals auf dem Amgia/PC.
Verpackungen stehen noch im Schrank (leicht angestaubt, kann bei Bedarf nachgereicht werden).
Da ich inzwischen kein DIskettenlaufwerk mehr habe (abgesehen davon ob die überhaupt noch gehen würden) und Amiga schon lange niocht mehr, wären die Keys natürlich sehr gern gesehen, 
um mal wieder in alter Nostalige in den Spiele zu "schwelgen".


----------



## Sveny2k11 (20. März 2015)

Ich würde gerne einen Code abstauben da das die Spiele meiner Kindheit sind und ich diese Glanzspiele gerne noch einmal wieder beleben möchte. Vor allem brauch man die ollen Drehscheiben nicht mehr


----------



## khannover (20. März 2015)

Ich hab diese Spiele als Kind gespielt und möchte meinen Kindern diese Klassiker nicht vorenthalten. 
Heutzutage gibt es leider kaum Spiele, die auch nur annähernd  an das Spieldesign und den Humor von damals ran kommen. 
Vielleicht ist das aber auch nur Nostalgie, die da aus mir spricht...


----------



## BrackFllo (20. März 2015)

Ich wuerde mich unglaublich ueber einen Key zu Indiana Jones oder Monkey Island freuen, da ich sie Spiele schon in meiner Jugend bis zum Erbrechen gespielt habe und sie nun gern nochmal fuer die ganze Welt auf meinem Youtube Kanal als Let's Play spielen moechte. 
Ich hab bloss leider keine funktionierenden Versionen mehr.


----------



## shazalakazoo (20. März 2015)

Weil ich krank und deprimiert auf den Frühling wartend die Zeit rumkriegen will..... ZakMcKracken welches ich damals auf dem C64 spielte scheint zu diesem Zwecke optimal! Ach ja, ich habe auch ein Haiku geschrieben: 

Teuflischer Durchfall,
du hast Fingernageldreck,
frühlingsblau am Arsch.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Mitleid oder Schadenfreude erwecken.....


----------



## BuzzKillington (20. März 2015)

Verdienen ist gut gesagt  
Statt diesem Gewinnspiel könnte man doch auch einfach auf GOG gehen und die Spiele kaufen. 
So arm sind wir doch nicht, oder?

PS: Bitte nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## DerBloP (20. März 2015)

Oje Oje Oje...Zak McKracken...das weckt schreckliche Erinerungen in mir. Beim Kollegen aufm Atari St mit Datasette gezockt....herje....20 Minuten ladezeit hörsturz ink. (bsssssschhhhhhhhbssssiiiiigggrrrrrgggrrrrrshhhhhh) da war die Reise zum Mond wirklich eine Reise, besonders wenn am ende des Ladevorganges stand "konnte nicht gelesen werden, bitte versuchen sie es erneut" und das ganze 3-4 mal hintereinander....NEIN!
BTW: kann ich nur jedem ScummVM empfehlen...Indiana Jones Fate of Atlantis und Monkey Island...einfach zu gut auf meinem Galaxy S3 und Tablet. Wo man die Roms herbekommen kann sag ich jetzt mal nicht 

BTW: Ja später hatte ich sie auch erst auf dem Amiga "MIT SPEICHERERWEITERUNG!!!" und wenn ich an die 30?  Disketten bei Monkey Island denke NEIN einfach nur NEIN....bitte legen sie Diskette 3 ein bitte legen sie Diskette 5 ein....aaaarggghhhhh


----------



## Neuro72 (20. März 2015)

Wenn ich an schlaflose Nächte , sehr interessante, teils schwere, teils sehr witzige Rätsel denke.. dann fallen mir gleich die alten Lucasarts Adventure wieder ein.. gute alte C64 und Amiga-Zeiten.. leider viel zu lange her.


----------



## Reicki (20. März 2015)

Da ich mein ganzes Geld für Computec Abos ausgebe,  bleibt leider kein Geld mehr für Spiele.
Deshalb hab ich gewiss einen der Keys verdient.
Offen gesagt hab ich keins dieser Perlen jemals gespielt, würde mich aber über Loom am meisten freuen!


----------



## Thealein (20. März 2015)

Dig hab ich gefühlte 100x gespielt, das MUSS ich einfach meiner Tochter zu spielen geben und meine alte  CD lässt sich nicht mehr starten  .


----------



## StupidHero (21. März 2015)

Ich hab immer noch meine Lucas Arts  Zehn Adventures Sammlung hier stehn - waren damals die ersten Spiele die ich gespielt hab (CD's sind dementsprechend in nem miserablem Zustands - Kinderhände und so  ). Reicht das als Grund?

Falls nicht, Loom is offensichtlich immer noch eins meiner Lieblingsspiele: gute story und geniale steuerung (mal nur nach Gehör steuern auf schwer ). Dementsprechend würd ich mich offensichtlich über nen Loom Key am meisten freuen, zur Not würds aber ein The Dig Key auch tun - das Spiel hab ich leider bisher noch nicht gespielt (war kein Teil der Obigen Sammlung)


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2015)

Da das Los entscheidet...
Will nur mal kurz loswerden,  dass die weniger bekannten Spiele in meinen Augen auch Highlights sind.
Outlaws mit seinem genialen Soundtrack und DIG hab ich wegen der Story mindestens vier mal durchgespielt. 
Natürlich freu ich mich tierisch auf Timbleweed Park


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2015)

Mit den alten Klassikern kommen halt Kindheitserinnerungen hoch ... als man noch ohne Internet zu siebt um einen 286'er saß und *gemeinsam* geknobelt hat. Oder als ein Kumpel extra angeradelt kam, also er herausgefunden hat, wie man in Monkey Island das Schiff verlassen kann, man musste einen "Trank" brauen.

Ach ja ... good old times, im wahrsten Sinne.


----------



## Shodan78 (21. März 2015)

Weil man nie genug Spiele in seinem Account haben kann, die man eh nie spielt, es aber ein schönes Gefühl ist sie zu besitzen und sie jederzeit abrufbar zu haben?


----------



## unitedfreaks (21. März 2015)

Weil ich als Spieler alter Schule (erster Rechner C64) wieder in Nostalgie schwelgen möchte


----------



## lomdomsilver (21. März 2015)

Als Kind der 80er Jahre habe ich alle Spiele gesuchtet. Ich feier es gerade, dass nun diese Spieleklassiker wieder zum Laufen gebracht werden und freue mich sehr wenn ich einen Key gewinnen würde.

liebe Grüße,
LomDomSilver


----------



## MrBungle (21. März 2015)

Weil ich zwar alle schon mal durchgespielt hab', mich aber auf Grund meines biblischen Alters kaum mehr daran erinnern kann


----------



## TheSinner (21. März 2015)

Weil darunter echte Klassiker sind die ich damals leider nicht spielen konnte und zeitgleich damit endlich meiner Holden, die ein paar Jahre jünger ist,  zeigen kann wie Spiele damals waren


----------



## Brokensword (21. März 2015)

Während ihr am blechen seit, ist der zak am craken. 
Denn er ist ein Outlaw und spannt gern in Mädchentoiletten,
da wo sich grad eine "i love you" auf die Augenlider schreibt 
wie jemand der zur Selbstverliebtheit neigt.
Sie ist selbst verliebt wie manach ein Piratenjunge,
der wie ein Bauer kämpft,
aber immer noch besser als ne Kuh
und hat die Manieren eines Bettlers,
aber nur damit du dich wie zuhause fühlst.


----------



## Derjayger (21. März 2015)

Ich werde von Kannibalen gefangen gehalten und sehe nachts, wie ein dreiköpfiger Affe durch das Urwalddorf schleicht. Ich versuche die Leute zu warnen, aber sie glauben mir nicht! Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass MI2 als Beweis ausreichen dürfte.


----------



## Game-and-Me (21. März 2015)

Zak McKracken, Outlaws und Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb sind wie im Artikel passend beschrieben drei echte Spiele-Klassiker. Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb, sowie Outlaws (endlich unter Win7 laufend) sind die Spiele nach denen ich besonders schmachte. Vor allem OUTLAWS wollte ich schon immer spielen. Nur gab es keine Möglichkeit bisher (nur Win95 und fehlende Grafikkartenunterstützung). 
Über dieses Spiel wurde schon früher (aber auch heute noch) sehr viel darüber geschrieben, dass es das beste Westernspiel sei, das jemals erschienen ist.  Es entsteht ein einmaliger Eindruck, das der "Wilde Westen" nicht hätte anders bzw. besser  gezeichnet werden können, als es die Firma LucasArts hinbekommen hat. Und die tolle, extra für das Spiel angefertigte Musikuntermalung erst. So etwas hat Seltenheitswert. Auch die nostalgische Steuerung ist Spannung pur, wo man jede Patrone noch einzeln nachladen und immer im Auge behalten musste, was heutzutage meistens sehr vereinfacht wird. 
Das Spiel hat Kultstatus a la "Doom" oder wie Half Life des Jahres 1998.  Allgemein gibt es sehr wenige gute Westernspiele, die auch das Niveau eines Outlaws erreichen würden.
Und ich würde sehr gerne in diese Westernwelt zum ersten Mal eintauchen. 
Ich bedanke mich beim PCGAMES-Team für die Möglichkeit bei diesem Gewinnspiel mitmachen zu dürfen und würde mich allgemein, unabhängig von Otlaws, über jedes LucasFilm-Spiel freuen. 
Es wäre ein schönes Geschenk für mich von GOG/PCGAMES.
LG,
Game-and-Me


----------



## kuros23 (21. März 2015)

Hab die Games früher gerne gespielt. Sind alle zeitlos und heute immer noch spielbar. Outlaws und The Dig waren damals richtig gut.


----------



## DerFox (21. März 2015)

Monkey Island 2 war damals mein Favorit.
Die Rätsel (Voodoo Puppe gegen diesen Tyrannen von Scabb Island...; Le Chucks Festung  wo man den Weg super schwer findet wenn man den "Knochentanz" auf Booty Island verpasst hatte usw.) ein Traum! Vom Kopierschutz brauchen wir ja nicht sprechen 
Outlaws war nach Duke Nukem 3D mein erster Shooter - der Soundtrack klingelt immer noch nach in meinen Ohren. Die CD hab ich allerdings bei einem Umzug eingebüßt. 
Tjoa und Indy Jones da habe ich mir damals bei Fate of Atlantis die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen mit den verschiedenen Lösungswegen...


----------



## rollbator (21. März 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich alles, was von Lucasfilm Games kommt, gezockt habe, habe ich mich kürzlich an einer Onlineversion von Zak McKracken versucht. Und da konnte man nicht speichern, was mit erst nach zwei Stunden aufgefallen ist. Völlig untragbare Situation!


----------



## cgs1979 (21. März 2015)

Da ich seit 1993 PC-User und Zocker bin und mir keine Konsole seit dem Sega Master System II mehr ins Haus kommt


----------



## Drendur (22. März 2015)

Monkey Island 2: Special Editon hätte ich gerne weil die mir noch für einen schönen abend fehlt


----------



## GremlinGizmo (22. März 2015)

Monkey Island 2: Special Editon, eines der besten Adventures aller Zeiten muss noch in meine Sammlung und will (ja muss) gespielt werden!


----------



## Furiousflynn (22. März 2015)

...warum ausgerechnet ich einen Key verdient hab?
Hab ich nich! Und genau deswegen werd ich auch gewinnen 


Go Retro !


----------



## Philip-Thiel (22. März 2015)

... Warum ich einen Key von Indiana Jones verdient hätte?
Vor vielen Jahren habe ich zusammen mit meinem Papa dieses Spiel gespielt ... sowie den Vorgänger (Der Turm von Babel) ... bei diesen jedoch saß ich noch auf dem Schoß meines Vaters und musste immer schnell raus gehen wenn die "Russen" kamen.
Ich verbinde mit diesem Spiel einige der schönsten Momente meines früheren Lebens und würde gerne wieder im Besitz von diesem Spiel sein.


----------



## fsdjhsljuiuuu (22. März 2015)

Zak McKracken - für mich das beste Adventure aller Zeiten. Ich habe es geliebt! Ich brauche unbedingt einen Key  Würde es zu gerne mal wieder spielen.


----------



## MathMagic (22. März 2015)

Joar, ich verdiene unbedingt den Key, weil ich mir nach Jahren der Kommentar-Abstinenz die Mühe gemacht habe, diesen Kommentar hier zu schreiben .  Die Spiele sind allesamt große klasse, mein Rechner frisst aber leider nicht mehr die 5,25 Zoll Disketten meiner Zak McKracken Box...


----------



## lacarus1976 (22. März 2015)

Ich bin mit den Spielen aufgewachsen....war eine wunderschöne Zeit !!! Würde sie auch noch heute gerne spielen !!!


----------



## Dolomedes (22. März 2015)

Netter Spiele, bescheidener weise überlasse ich meinen Key für andere und muss von daher beim gewinnspiel nicht berücksichtig werden.
Ich hab sogar noch nen Code Zettel von Zackmackkraken für Amiga irgendwo rumfliegen XD


----------



## madkatze (22. März 2015)

Möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele Stunden meiner Jugend für diese Spiele draufgegangen sind


----------



## bundesgerd (22. März 2015)

Warum ich die Keys verdient hätte? 
Ich konnte in Grundschulzeiten die C64-Version von Zak McKracken  nie zuendespielen , weil die (5,25-Zoll-) Diskette den Geist aufgab, nicht mehr lesbar...
Während meiner Berufsausbildung hatte ich die seltene Gelegenheit, die originalverschweisste Spielesammlung "LucasArts Zehn Adventures" (Erstausgabe) für -15 DM- zu kaufen.
Jahre später zugen wir um und dabei sind mehrere Pakete abhanden gekommen. Darunter meine PC-Spiele inc. die Adventuresammlung. 
Und Zak McKracken konnte ich bis heute nicht zuende spielen... :'(


----------



## MichaelG (22. März 2015)

Ich hätte gern einen der Lucas Arts Keys, da ich selbst als Ossi damals Filme wie Star Trek sehnsüchtig angeschaut habe, wenn es möglich war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern einen der Lucas Arts Keys, da ich selbst als Ossi damals Filme wie Star Trek sehnsüchtig angeschaut habe, wenn es möglich war.


Lucas Arts? Star Trek?! Häh??? 
Bei euch gab's doch nur Stör Wörs... ^^


----------



## MichaelG (22. März 2015)

Jepp. Man sollte halt nicht um 10 Ecken gleichzeitig denken. Meinte natürlich Star Wars. Und ja, das gabs bei uns auch mal im Kino. Allerdings nur kurz und nicht so oft wie die Olsenbande. Ab und zu gabs auch mal Bud Spencer/Terence Hill. Aber die Kinos hielten es wie die Schuldiscos. 80% Ostprodukte und 20% ausgesuchtes vom Bösen Westen. 

PS: Aber Stör Wars klingt guuut.


----------



## CayNorn (22. März 2015)

Hallo! Maniac Mansion war schon damals ein Kronjuwel des Adventuregenres. Und während andere Spieler in Sierra Adventures tausende Tode gestorben sind, flog ich mit Zak McKracken kreuz und quer durch die Weltgeschichte (die Stewardess hat bis heute nicht herausgefunden, wer das Ei in die Mikrowelle gelegt hat...
Die Krönung war jedoch Monkey Island. Selbst nach dem xten Durchspielen sind mir immernoch neue Gags aufgefallen, die das Spielen versüßsten. Danke GOG, dass ihr es uns ermöglicht, diese Perlen erneut zu spielen.


----------



## arrgh (22. März 2015)

Da ich neuerdings von meiner Freundin zum Bügeln gezwungen werde, steht mir der Key im Sinne einer moralischen Entschädigung zu!


----------



## IYMC (23. März 2015)

Ich hätte gern einen Outlaws Key ,da ich als Ruhrpottler nicht klecker sondern lieber klotze. Graue Zellen sind gut (keine Frage Adventures auch) befördern aber klein Blei in Sekundentakt. Ausserdem war Outlaws mein absoluter Lieblingshooter und eins der wenigen Spiele welches ich mehrfach durchgespielt habe.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2015)

Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für den Outlaws-Key!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2015)

Ebenfalls ein Dankeschön aus dem immer schönen Sauerland. [emoji3] [emoji106]


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (23. März 2015)

Dann auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2015)

Ok.
Kurz getestet.
Funzt leider noch nicht aufm Pc.
Das erste Spiel überhaupt, welches mit dem Gog-Lancher zumindest startet.
Aber hatte danach auch keine Zeit mehr um was rumzutüfteln.
Bier mit Ex-Arbeitskollegen wartet


----------



## HanFred (23. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für den DIG Key!


----------



## arrgh (23. März 2015)

Dankeschön!


----------



## bundesgerd (23. März 2015)

Auch von mir ein fettes Dankeschön für den Key für Zak McKracken.  Es handelt sich auch um die seltene FM-TOWNS-Version in englisch...
Egal, hier gibts den offenbar einzigen deutschen Sprachpatch: 

http://la-patches.gandimann.de/p_zaktowns.php

...und er funktioniert


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2015)

Danke


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Danke



Das nennt man dann wohl eine Wynn-Win-Situation 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und viel Spaß mit den Spielen


----------



## Thealein (23. März 2015)

Vielen, vielen Dank! Ich freue mich total über "The Dig". Meine Tochter muss ihr Englisch erst noch ein wenig weiter aufpolieren, oder ich muss übersetzen *g*.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2015)

Thealein schrieb:


> Vielen, vielen Dank! Ich freue mich total über "The Dig". Meine Tochter muss ihr Englisch erst noch ein wenig weiter aufpolieren, oder ich muss übersetzen *g*.


Sehr cooles Adventure.
Neben "Full Throttle" das Adventure, welches eine Story hat wie ein Kinofilm. Nicht umsonst war die Story für einen Film gedacht.


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann wohl eine Wynn-Win-Situation
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und viel Spaß mit den Spielen



Username ist von Noble Dead Saga - bei uns als Dhampir übersetzt worden und von Lyx rausgebracht worden aber wie viele anderen Serien mittendrinn abgebrochen worden in der story leider


----------



## McDrake (24. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok.
> Kurz getestet.
> Funzt leider noch nicht aufm Pc.
> Das erste Spiel überhaupt, welches mit dem Gog-Lancher zumindest startet.
> ...



Läuft unter Direct3D
Muss sagen, nicht ganz einfach das Spiel


----------



## golani79 (24. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Muss sagen, nicht ganz einfach das Spiel



hehe .. oldschool halt - nix verweichlicht 
Indiana Jones ist eh auch ganz gut vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ^^

Mit Outlaws hatte ich damals ein einigen Stellen schon zu kämpfen - aber definitv ein lohnenswertes Spiel!


----------

